# New symptom with menses



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've had IBS since June, and *never* got this...[and my periods are regular as clockwork]Today I started my period and, after my first meal I was *nauseated.* I also never get that. It lasted for a brief time. My stomach seemed to be 'tight' and hard, and I wasn't having much motility...I had a bm [normal] and it went on for a bit after.And I have no appetite. Anyone else get this??? Or anything like it?Wonder if it's one part irritating another... I just *hate* new symptoms!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Angry. If this is the first time, I wouldn't worry too much. It could just be a bug, there's a lot going around these days. If it happens again with your next cycle, run it by your doc. Take care.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sometimes that happens to me as well. I think it's just hormone levels changing that causes it. If it continues to happen, maybe check it out with your doctor.


----------

